# In Safe Boot Mode Password Not Recognized



## tgadv (Nov 1, 2007)

My G4 wouldn't boot properly, so I booted in safe mode (restart by holding down shift key). I then get a screen which asks for my user name and password. When I enter them it refuses to recognize them as correct (even though they are). The only solution that I know of is to then boot from the OS X install disk. This would be great but it seems that my CD/DVD drive has failed and refuses to recognize the OS X install disk. Is there some way to work around this or am I totally screwed? I'm trying to transfer the contents of thid HDD to a new 24" iMac, so any help would really be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You could take the drive out and install in in a USB external enclosure to salvage files


----------



## tgadv (Nov 1, 2007)

If there is no other workaround I may have to do that. I was trying not to spend any more money on this old machine as I just sunk $1700 into a new one. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The good news is that they are fairly cheap


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, because you said its a g4, then it will be very easy to copy the hard drive to the new mac. get you a firewire cable. turn the new mac on and plug one in into it. now plug the other end into the old mac. now start the old mac and immeaditly push and hold the "t" key. on the screen of the old mac, you should see the firewire icon show up and float around. and the hard drive will now show up on the desktop of the new mac. now you can either copy over the files you want, or run the migration assistant found in the utilities folder to copy your apps and home folder to the new mac.


----------



## tgadv (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks sinclair™, I knew it could be done, I just was not sure how to do it with a drive that wouldn't boot. Thanks again!


----------

